# Please help with sera black peat.



## galinios (May 15, 2007)

he guys.i bought this product http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=994

i have a aquarium of 180 liters.how much do i use????? i cant find instructions anywhere!thanks in advance.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

should tell you on the box.... i use "marc weiss" nuggets and use about 2/3 of the jug it comes in for my 125---


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------

